# Comp in Sept?? Will he be ready??



## Rissole (Jun 17, 2002)

Hello to all boys and girls for those of you that dont know me my name is Peter and i have been training since Dec-Jan
Well to my surprise i'm going in a comp on the 28th of Sept i think thats right (i got about 14 1/2 weeks)
This is feeling quite strange to me because of the short time i've been working out but we'll see how we go eh??
Please feel free to make any comments on workout and diet but please dont be offended if i dont take your advice  I have a p/t who won the 2001 natural championships over here so he gets most of my respect!! as far as you guys go i have a select few on these boards that will get my ear (no Kuso not you at least not till you post a pic )
So i'll post every 2 days i think and put down what i've eaten and my work out then you guys can do what you guys do best !


----------



## Rissole (Jun 17, 2002)

So i'll just do today for starters eh
17/6/02 workout day
Meals:
1. 
small bowl of rolled oats
Protien shake
1 1/2 bannanas (other half was black)

2. 
4 thin rice cakes
2 teaspoons of jam
250gs l/f cottage cheese

3.
95gs Tuna
100gs Brown pasta
About 2 cups of salad
Bannanannannaa and an apple

4.
Had a pre workout shake (made with water)

5.
Fairly large plate of spag/bole (brown spag)
low fat cheese sprinkled on top mmmm Yum  

ran out of protien otherwise id have another shake before bed 

Ok workout went something like this:
Bench/p    100kg    8/6
Incline       80kg    9/6
Incline flys   32kg     11/9
V-bar dips    15kg +me 88kg   12/9
Hyper extension  42kg    12/12
Fit ball crunch   75kg     21/15/13
Seated calves     80kg       9/8/8
Standing curls    42kg     10/6
Alt d/b curls (seated)     20kg    10/8
Incline curls     17kg     11/8
Close grip press     60kg     9/8
Dips (between benches)     100kg (in lap)     8/8
Kickbacks     17kg     11/10

So there you have it (do you want me to convert to lbs) thats kinda pretty standard but feel free to make comments 
Thanks all


----------



## J-LEE (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Peet,I reckon you'll do good in comp,you certainly train hard  each time I see you in gym and I can see a difference in you myself,you are dedicated and have what it takes,knock em dead.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

I am no expert, but you are trying to cut down for the show right?

Pasta no matter how brown it is and rice cakes have a high GI and cause you to store fat instead of lose fat.

Also where are your essential fats? EFA allow you to lose stored fat in the body, oils like flax, Udo's, and hempseed oil.

I know you said you don't take many people's advice because you have a class one athlete helping you, but if he is telling you that you dont need EFA's he is old school. No offense. 
Fats arent stored in the body unless you consume sugar, the fatest way to drop BF and keep lean muscle is to drop your sugar all together and raise your essential fats.

They are called "essential" for a reason. 

Either way, looks like you are dedicated to your decision on competing. You'll do great. 

Both diets work only one is alot harder on your body and produces alot more hormone inbalances.
Maybe do some homework for yourself on EFA's and bodybuilding and you will see for yourself that they are nessesary.


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> So i'll just do today for starters eh
> 17/6/02 workout day
> Meals:
> ...



Hi peetrips!  

Yes, he WILL be ready!!!!  Let's change the title of the journal, eh? J/k 

Is this the cutting diet that your PT gave you?  If I were cutting I don't think rice cakes, jam, cottage cheese, spaghetti would be allowed.  

I'm sure one of the IM experts will jump in here to help you out....

..let see what they have to say...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Is this the cutting diet that your PT gave you?  If I were cutting I don't think rice cakes, jam, cottage cheese, spaghetti would be allowed.
> 
> I'm sure one of the IM experts will jump in here to help you out....
> ...



True.  Plus dairy, bananas and other items should be cut.  OF course, you may already be at 8-10% bodyfat and having a much shorter cutting phase.  Don't plan on losing more than 1 to 1 1/2 pounds per week plus about 5-8 pounds of water weight the last week.

You haven't logged your water, but you should be drinking at least 6 liters.


----------



## kuso (Jun 17, 2002)

Peep, let me guess....you don`t like eggs


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 17, 2002)

Good post J'bo! 




> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> So i'll just do today for starters eh
> 17/6/02 workout day
> Meals:
> ...



I agree w/ J'bo on the EFA's...where are they?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 17, 2002)

Peetrips, are you actually couting calories yet?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks W8, i learnt from the best


----------



## Rissole (Jun 17, 2002)

Ohh so much info already Way cool  
Ok i should have posted some stats as well 
5' 9 1/2"  88kg or 193.6lbs And i should be just under 15%bf

Ok i didn't put flax in cause i didn't take it yesterday (i tend to get the runs from it) i was thinking of taking 2 caps per meal? i had 2 with breaki this morn.

I haven't spoken to my trainer yet i talk to him on Sunday but this diet was the original diet he gave me when we started working out i imagine he might change that on Sundy

TCD quick answer is no. I haven't really logged what i've eaten before so then i haven't sat down to work it out.

Kuso i love eggs but i just need to get up earlier to make them. I love my sleep and i start work fairly early in the morn so a quick breki is a good one (though i will be changing that)

W8 what can i have instead of rice cakes (the jam is to just try and make the c/c taste a bit nicer) and i love bannannannans but i'll do without i just love any fruit any way!!
I only had pasta last night cause that was what the wifey made but as far as my lunch pasta goes what would be good to replace that ??

And there you have it folks you now no i'm as green as they get sorry if i'm to much of a hassle
Thanks heaps for your great comments and keep em coming (i need you guys)  

Thanks J-Lee


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 17, 2002)

Brown rice or sweet potato can replace the pasta.

Fruits that are good to have would be apples, grapefruit, peaches, strawberries, blueberries.

Have oats, almond, natty peanut butter, etc instead of the rice cakes.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2002)

PT ... I'm going to follow your dairy as it interests me ... I am thinking about possibly kicking the weight training into contest speed.  I wish you the best of luck and will enjoy your journey!  I just weighted myself and found I'm 164 ... up 3 pounds of muscle from 2 months ago.  I didn't think I could hit 170 ... but slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Brown rice or sweet potato can replace the pasta.
> 
> * i usually have brown rice on a non workout day but thats cool and i luuurrrvvv sweet potato  *





> * by  naturaltan  *
> 
> PT ... I'm going to follow your dairy as it interests me ... I am thinking about possibly kicking the weight training into contest speed. I wish you the best of luck and will enjoy your journey! I just weighted myself and found I'm 164 ... up 3 pounds of muscle from 2 months ago. I didn't think I could hit 170 ... but slow and steady wins the race.


Thanks Nat i need all the support i can get if you go for it i'll be watching you too 
How tall are you?? going by your pics i thought you'd be heavier than that?
I think that my current stats are a bit of a gift from above!! lol


----------



## Rissole (Jun 17, 2002)

Hell no 6 ltrs of water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




downed 4ltrs by lunch, been to the dunny about 10 times 
I know your kidneys can process about 2 ltrs a day so why the huge amount (excuse me gotta go again)
ahhhh much better


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

The runs from the flax seed oil is most likely because either you were taking too much, or you have such bad toxins in your body it is trying to rid of them. I used to hear of this alot when i worked for an EFA company. Have you ever had wheat grass? Well wheat grass is so full of beneficial nutrients that if you are sick and have a shot of the stuff, you will  it up instantly. Flax seed oil, and hemp seed oil is the same. Do you live in Canada? Cause if you do you should try Manitoba Harvests Hempseed oil it is so tastey as a salad dressing and has the perfect ratio of essential fats. It may not give you the runs..


----------



## LAM (Jun 17, 2002)

rice cakes stiumlate the fat storing enzyme lipoprotein lipase...I would not eat them.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> The runs from the flax seed oil is most likely because either you were taking too much, or you have such bad toxins in your body it is trying to rid of them. I used to hear of this alot when i worked for an EFA company. Have you ever had wheat grass? Well wheat grass is so full of beneficial nutrients that if you are sick and have a shot of the stuff, you will  it up instantly. Flax seed oil, and hemp seed oil is the same. Do you live in Canada? Cause if you do you should try Manitoba Harvests Hempseed oil it is so tastey as a salad dressing and has the perfect ratio of essential fats. It may not give you the runs..


I was taking 10 caps a day in one hit which is what it recomends but i'm gonna try and spread it out over the whole day, 2 caps per meal
I'm an Aussie boy J'Bo so dont rush off and buy a plane ticket just to meet me i'm married lol  
You guys have such good products over there and such a wide variety we got a few good brands butt you gotta pay through the arse for em (pun intended)


----------



## Rissole (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> rice cakes stiumlate the fat storing enzyme lipoprotein lipase...I would not eat them.


Something nice to put my cottage cheese on then??


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> Something nice to put my cottage cheese on then??



Why don't you check out RD's journal?  There are great menu's there as to what you can/can't eat in the mean time you wait till Sunday for your PT.. ? Doesn't hurt to start eating super clean for a few days until then?  As mentioned earlier, you will have to limit dairy, so that includes cottage cheese  .


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

Pt ... I'm 5'9" ... and thanks for the compliment.  I'm not big like some monsters here, but I get told every once in a while that I look bigger than I


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

PT, you live in Aussie? I may have to come down there to marry you, you interested?  

Anyways, if you would like i could send you some hempseed oil. They also have hempseed nuts that taste like shelled sunflower seeds but are COMPLETE proteins and have all your nessesary EFA's. These seeds are great on salads and to cook with or to replace any kind of nuts. They also have hempnut butter, tastes like a strong peanut butter (but it is green). It is just the hempseeds pressed into butter form with nothing else added. The hempseed oil is awesome as a salad dressing along with a little soya and balsamic vinegar. Why down a disgusting tablespoon of flax or swallow 10 pills when you can eat this stuff plain. Let me know and i will try to help you out.


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Being another Aussie on here, I`d take a guess that the anal bastards at customs ( sorry Essy  ) would destroy anything with the word "hemp" on it.....or at the very least, try to smoke it


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Well i will look into it for you.
The company i used to work for was the only Hemp company allowed to enter the US because the THC level was almost untraceable.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> PT, you live in Aussie? I may have to come down there to marry you, you interested?



YES !! But you can't marry me we'll have to have an affair ok   

And Kuso's right Even if it had some miniscule amount of THC there'd be some Aussie wacko tryin to jam it up his arm 
Hmmm my younger brother comes to mind


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2002)

Ok so now i'm scared shitless!!
I rang Mick today (p/t) and say to him "so Mick this comp you want me to do is it just for the opening of your new gym or what?"
He says " no way Pete it's the regional titles Put on by the ANBA (Australian Natural B/B ascoc.) They do Sydney to Newcastle (for those of you that don't know where that is Australia, East coast, about the middle of NSW) then its state titles, then Australian titles, then world!!)  
Yeah i'm packin darkies  

So on with the show though eh?

Yesterdays eat: Non workout day

1. Mulit vitamin. 2 x Flax
100g Natural muslie
apple
Shake

2. 100g Natural muslie
300g Yogurt l/f (yes i know no more dairy products)
1/2 cup mixed fruit

3. Leftover Spagetti bol ( yes i know no more pasta)
4 x flax
Creatine / green barly

4. 100g brown rice
Beef straugenoff (or however you spell it)
Green beans and brocoli

5.shake

Hmmm SIX LITRES OF WATER


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Yeah i'm packin darkies



LMAO  For those that won`t understand.....He`s shitting himself 

Peeps, I think you`d be better off replacing that Natural muslie with some oats. Uncle toby`s makes some nice one`s..........I buy about 25kg of them every time I cum home


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> LMAO  For those that won`t understand.....He`s shitting himself
> ...


Do you mean just rolled oats The girls said i need to steer clear of dairy produts porridge without milk? it's just not done!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Rolled oats, a little splenda, a little cinnamon (sp?  ) and water isn`t all that bad....


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2002)

Todays eat: Workout day

1. 100g Natural muslie
(couldn't find the eggs Kuso found out later they where on the middle shelf of the fridge stareing at me)

2. Missed.
Busy putting up new power rack in the gym (pics to come)

3. 100g brown rice
left over beef straug

4. 4 lamb chops
potato (are normal potatos ok?)
About 1 1/2 cups of vegis

5. Shake

4 ltrs of water (sorry i was out 'as above')
Nobody has told me why the large amount yet!!

Workout: Legs

Squats 120kg 12/12
Smith squats (no hack mach) 145kg 12/12
45 leg press 320kg /12 340kg 8
Leg extenstions 90kg 10/8
D/b lunges 24kg 12/12
Leg curls 80kg 8/6
Straight leg lifts 160kg 10/7
Toe press (shit mach) 100kg 12/10/10
Fit ball leg raises 9kg 16/13/14


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> a little splenda,


Hmmmm "found to cause cancer in lab rats" ????


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Everything causes cancer in one way or another


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Everything causes cancer in one way or another


 True i spose
Goin to bed mate its like almost 11.00 and i have sore legs


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

See ya tomorrow


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey peetrip,

Just a comment about your menu 

Kuso, brilliant!! Oatmeal would be a great sub for your muslie.  I think those are usually premade with sugar and fat.  Not that fat is bad but that kind is..saturated.

Lamb chops are high in fat, stick to chicken, tuna, fish, turkey breast, lean beef, egg whites, whole eggs, protein powder for your protein sources.

Carbs examples:baked potatoes, sweet potatoes, brown rice, cream of rice, oatmeal, and these you may have to limit or eliminate: kidney and lima beans, lentils, and peas.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> Hmmmm "found to cause cancer in lab rats" ????



Why are you a lab rat?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

I thought sweet n low caused cancer----Splenda too?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey peetrip,
> 
> Just a comment about your menu
> ...



Thanks Lina. 
Half my problem is educating my wife as well. She'd only just got the swing of the last diet and now its changing again which is made worse by the fact that she really doesnt want me to do this comp (guess i'll have to start cooking a bit myself eh)
I'm going over my diet this weekend to count up my calories and work out Protien, carb, fat % Thats a whole new ball game as well!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Why are you a lab rat?


Thankyou darling (he says sarcasticly)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

No problem PT.
By the way isn't this supposed to be a daily journal?
Get posting boy, we wanta see some entries. 
Hope all is going well.
I bet you are getting into the swing of things just fine.


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> 
> Thanks Lina.
> ...



Prime example of the quote: " behind every successful man is.... a woman"  She must get at least half the credit when you walk outa there with the trophy man!  She must be a special lady!!! BTW, nice family pic !!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 20, 2002)

Sorry J'Bo i was only gonna do every second day for starters but as i got closer go to every day. But what the hey looks like i got a couple of beautiful young ladies to help me so whatever.
Thanks Lina, Tracey (wife) is a full legend, and she'll get more than half the credit even if i dont get a trophy (and the chance to feel this awesome rock hard body  ) 

Anyway yesterdays eat was:

1. 4 egg whites
    2 whole eggs (just for Kuso  )
    2 slices whole meal bread
    Shake (making all shakes with water now)

2. 200g l/f yogurt (i know i didn't have anything else 'starving')
    2 peaches

3. Footlong subway sub (chicken, under 6g fat )

4. Lamb roast 
   ( i could feel the fat sticking to the top of my mouth  )
    Vegis

5. Shake
    Hand full of cashew nuts (are they ok?)

Creatine/ green barley at lunch
Muliti Vitamin
8x Flax caps
6ltrs Water


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

PT, at the risk of being overly critical, if you are serious about doing a show your diet is, day after day, way off.  You have been given some good advice by others already and there is plenty more to be had in this forum, but your diet is not really even close to a precontest diet.  Of course you could be one of the rare individuals who can eat whatever they want and get down to 4-5% BF.  If you are, all they power to you.  If you aren't I suggest that you get yourself a good PRE-CONTEST diet and stick to it.  Remember you'll be standing on stage in the smallest piece of clothing you've probably ever worn!


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Pee


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

I agree with TP, but not so harshely.
You need a better program, that diet will only work for very few people (none of which i know). There are alotof people to help you here, but this diet is so far off anything i have ever learnt. All your meals are high saturated fats and high GI foods, am i wrong but doesnt this make for adding BF? We can all help you if you will just take some advice. We want you in the best condition you can be for this show, but not going to happen this way.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I agree with TP, but not so harshely.
> 
> ....this diet is so far off anything i have ever learnt.



I was more harsh than this?  If so sorry.  Wasn't intending to be mean, just a wake up call unless you are one of those special people!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

I wasn't intending to be harsh either, just said what i know. We are concerned about how we feel about eachothers posts, what will PT say when he reads our posts?


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Well you both have competed before and know what it takes...that there is time but not that much time, right? So it IS critical that the REAL diet begins soon and you both are looking in for his best interest and because you care!!!

So I wouldn't feel bad...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2002)

Well this is what i'm gonna say!!
I have got the utmost respect for you guys and what you have said BUT i haven't spoken to my trainer yet,like i have already said. That is happening today, and he is going to give me my new diet plan then.
I 'have' listened to what you've said, i don't have dairy products (except for yogurt yesterday i had nothing else to eat) iv'e been drinking 6 ltrs of water a day much to my duress and nobodys told me why yet, the pissings beyond a joke!! 
Maybe i started this journal i bit early, i have been losing bf from this diet about 8% in 6 months (with no cardio) and i was happy with that cause summer wasn't for another 6 mths but now i'm doin this comp so i have to shape up eh!!
As far as standing in front of people with skank amounts of clothing thats got me packin the darkies for more resons than i would like to mention  
Don't worry when i get my diet i will stick to it 100% 
I was just thinking to myself last night how many things i've done or tried in my life and most of them i feel i have failed, this is a bit of a last ditch effort for me to try and do something great with myself  

I don't think any of you guys are mean. I agree with Lina in that you are lookin out for my best interest. Where could you possibly go and find such an awesome bunch of people that are willing to go out of thier way to help you and i really dont know you guys from a bar of soap. It's kinda weird but you guys are like a mini family to me so any smack up side the head bring em on (although, if you were my real Bro you'd get a smack back)

It's hard with the wife to cause she dont want me to do this and changing the diet on her again is givin her the shits so i'm tryin to get her into it slowly (you girls yould know what its like you gotta cook for yourself and the kids and then something different for him)

So don't bail on me guys i need you in so many ways September will be the proof of the pudding ok!! I'm aiming at 3%

Good morning Fade  getting a wax next week ssshhhh


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2002)

Remember that although you lost 8% in 6 monthes, garantee that those last 6% will be hundreds times harder to lose.

I am glad you are getting a diet plan soon. Don't do what i did and leave dieting to the last minute, believe me its a bitch.

Stick with the water, i was pissed (haha what a pun) about it at first but it really makes a difference in the end. Super hydrate your body and you will rid of excess protein toxins and keep your bodies metabolism a burning. It is very easy for me to drink 6 liters now. Its contest day so i gotta go, you think drinking it is hard? wait til you cant drink? HAhaha. Ever try to get liquid out of turkey breast?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2002)

Well thats about it
Thankyou J'Bo for taking your time on your comp day to check my thread
I got my diet plan last night and by the looks of it none of you would like it too much And to be honest i'm gonna go with it.
I sat down with Micks wife last night and she showed me photos of him in his last comp  He was far and above more ripped than any other guy there. He had a shot of his butt and it looked like 2 loaves of sliced bread lol

I gotta trust this guy implicably (he has the results to make me feel that way) we have become real close friends and spoke openly about me not even competing

The plan was to stick to my new diet for another 4 weeks and asess my changes. In about three weeks there is a competitors meeting and we have made that the deadline for the go ahead or not

I dont know what else i can say but thanks for your help if you want me to keep posting i will, thats up to you guys.
Love yaz heaps


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

No reason to stop now bud!!!  Keep POSTING!!!!! 

Post your new diet etc.......we may not agree with it, but if it does indeed work we may all just learn a thing or two 

No matter how different it is, I`m sure there are still people here that could still offer some advice with some aspects of your preparation


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks mate i'll put the full spread up tonight.
Havin a sleep now (and a root if i'm lucky lol : ) last night was very late and i probably shouldn't have driven home


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> Havin a sleep now (and a root if i'm lucky lol : )



Good to see you have your priorities in order


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

Go for it then.
Everyone has a different idea of the "perfect" diet, you just have to find one that your body responds to best.
Trying a diet that is high in sugar and simple carbs when you have alot of BF to lose and not much time. is very risky though.
Good luck, and lets see that diet plan.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok dont say i didnt warn ya!!

1. Three cheese cakes with wipped cream

2. 6 Cream buns and a giant hot chocolate

3. Sorry cant keep going lol  

Really this time  
Variations 
1.
Muliti vit
Flax 20ml
Rolled oats 125g Natural muesli 
150ml l/f milk
P40 protien shake
Fruit
= 884 cals
4x wholemeal bread, 1x whole egg, 5x white 
2.
Cottage cheese 250gL/f yogurt 
6x rice cakesAll Bran 
fruit
=604 cals

3.
Green barly/creatine
200g Tuna
280 Pasta (wholemeal) Brown rice 
Heaps of salad
Fruit
=730cals Baked beans 

4.
P40 protien shake
4x wholemeal breadFruit 
2 teaspoons jam
= 597cals

5.
Lean chicken breast
500g vegis
flax 5ml
=398cals

6.
P40 protien shake
=160cals

Total calories = 3373

Told you so 

I worked out my cals before they were at about 3500
Base meal is for a workout day variations are for a non w/o day those cals drop to about 2600
I'm also walking for 45mins 6 mornings a week.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks interesting.  I am glad to see you got some advice.  The key certainly is to get some experience advice and trust it.  So why don't you post some before and after pics?  You'll need to do them for yourself anyway especially as the comp gets close!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm going to monitor my b/f and weight every 2nd day as well 
These pics were taken on the 4th of May will have new ones next week


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing the progress.  So is your training and experienced poser -- its tough to get them all down!


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey peetrips,

Good name for you now, now that you are drinking all that water!  I know most of us won't agree with your diet, but if that's what you gonna go with we'll support you...  Heck, you may, but I highly doubt, to be one of those rare species that will do well with this diet and actually belong in a lab for disection!   j/k

As long as your diet doesn't have vegimite, ok?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Lina, at least this will be fun to watch!?  I am curious PT what the credentials of your trainer are.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looking forward to seeing the progress.  So is your training and experienced poser -- its tough to get them all down!


If you mean is my 'trainer' an experienced poser Yes He won a world title for natural b/b i'm not sure who with but he got there through the ANB Australian natural b/b
If you mean me No There's a heap of work to do there 
I know good posing can make you and bad will break you
How's this for credentials


----------



## Rissole (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> As long as your diet doesn't have vegimite, ok?


Thanks Lina
This diet is only for about 4 weeks i think then it will change again (but don't quote me on that)
And i hate Vegimite anyway


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Shredded.  And he used that diet you are on?  Do you have similar bodytypes. metabolism, etc?  How much cardio does he have you doing?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2002)

That sure is some heavy duty diet.
I am assuming you are on gear right?
I see that the diet could have worked for that guy.
Seriously though, i have never in my life seen such a terrible diet.
I am sure Arny, and all the other pros in the world would laugh there asses off at this one. Sorry i had to get that out. Let me ask you one question. Did this guy use this diet for his first comp? I am going to geuss no. When he switched to this diet what BF pecentage did he have? It definately is a new concept: The sugar and fat storing diet. Where are your essential fats? Obviously this guy has no nutritional background.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

J'Bo, didn't you say I was being harsh a few days ago?  But I do agree.


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

peetrip, does your PT have access to the internet?  Maybe he'd like to discuss his diet with us so we can understand his point of view... or tell us about his success rate with other clients with this diet.

This diet looks similar to your bulking diet ( I didn't take a close look just skimmed through) but what kind of results have you had with him?  i.e. how much muscle gained, fat lost, etc.?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm doing 45min power walk every morn
He's a little bit shorter than me and i think about the same body type
Yes he did use this diet
Not on gear and never will be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In January i was 81kg and 22.5%bf
Now i am 88kg and about 14%bf (no cardio involved)
Gee i must be storing heaps of fat ehh??
I have mentioned all this before!
My younger brother on just about the same diet and we work out together Jan 68kg 17% to 77kg 10% Naaa that diet could never work?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Are you sure you are around 14%.  Not trying to be mean but I am around 14% and you seem to be carrying more BF.  My pics are in my journal, BTW.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 25, 2002)

Last check about 4 weeks  ago i was about 14.5% those photos *if you read the date * were taken about 8 weeks ago.
I'm getting another caliper test this arvo
You do not look like 14% you look about 10% can you see your abs?? Hmmm thought so.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Last check about 4 weeks  ago i was about 14.5% those photos *if you read the date * were taken about 8 weeks ago.
> I'm getting another caliper test this arvo
> You do not look like 14% you look about 10% can you see your abs?? Hmmm thought so.



Actually no, you cannot see the abs at all.  Notice I haven't posted them!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

PT, I can see that you are getting frustrated with what you view as negativism.  And I understand.  I'll continue to watch the development out of curiousity and refrain from posting any views, since you already know them.  Good luck!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 25, 2002)

Man get the clippers out at least!! lol you might be able to see them then. 
When did you get your last test and how was it done


----------



## Rissole (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> PT, I can see that you are getting frustrated with what you view as negativism.  And I understand.  I'll continue to watch the development out of curiousity and refrain from posting any views, since you already know them.  Good luck!


The only reason im gettin frustrated is that everyones asking questions that i've already answered


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry bro its hard to follow long threads, sometimes we miss stuff.

You can just refer us back.

Yeah the hair is a pain and I sometimes clip it.  Sucked for my comps!

I haven't got an accurate test but I monitor regularly on the tanita.  Its not that accurate but not bad.  In my case I think its pretty close because I know my numbers.  I am about 195 pounds and would need to drop around 15 pounds to get to competition weight (5% BF) so that seems pretty close.

My abs are covered in more than just hair!  Still a bit of a belly there, unfortunately!  But my upper body shows vascularity and cuts even when my BF is at 20%.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey Peetrips,

How goes it? 
Just thought I'd drop by and see how you were.... 
Hope things are cool...OK?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi Lina
It goes well 
I'm gonna lay off posting for a bit just till i just some more stats and stuff
I got my front waxed on Wed  what a rush!!
Getting caliper test done today see how that stands Training mega hard !!
Trainer's gonna have a good look at me today as well (do some posing and stuff) and prob make a decision to fully go for it or not
Thanks for your concern Lina your awesome


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Your front waxed huh?  Sounds *egad!* painful!!! Hopefully not the whole FRONT !!!!  How was your caliper and trainer's appt? What's da consensus?

Love your avatar, soo cute!  I have my kids pose like that too and it ALWAYS cracks me up to see them doing those muscle shots!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey my Aussie mate!!!!  Great to hear your in one of those comps!!!  I only wish I was your side to come over and cheer you on!!!  That and I would love to get a shot of you in a thong!!!!!!  Post it would I.......you bet!!!!

Keep up with the work......Ohhh and by the by....a word of wise to the others...Aussie blokes dont like being nagged....even if it is for their own good!!!!!!  Hint...make it sound like its their idea and they'll lap it up all the time!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 2, 2002)

No Lina not the "whole" front didn't hurt too bad. Gotta leave a bit of manly fur there eh??
Well to my lack of memory goes the reward!! My lil bro's like 'na man i'm sure he said that you were about 17% last time'
Well guess what?? F it, i'm 17.5%  (got some work to do now eh?)
Didn't have time for a look but the competetors meeting is Saturday week so i get to look at the other guys.
Pisses me off when it's a natural comp and i already know about guys goin in the comp that use 
I'm goin to aim for the comp anyway and see how i'm cutting up as i get closer to the day. I just feel so wierd about this, i haven't even seen a b/b comp since i was about 12 (shit 19yrs ago) i've only been training since Jan and hell here i am going in one?? WTF?? I'm just playin it by ear i guess but that doesn't mean i wont go at it 100%
Oh shit i'm craving for sugar!! i didn't think i was a choc'o'holic but it looks like i am!!

 esmerelda  
Well g'day mate!!
Thank you for paying me a vist. Pic of a thong eh?? My old man gets back on Monday with his digi cam so you got it!!  I'll even post it myself 


Lina (and anyone else who wants to join in)
Looks like you might be my girl,
can you go back and look at my diet tell me what you dont like and what i should substitute (and why (i'm that kinda guy)).
I think i put on the extra bf about 3 weeks before i saw Mick about my new diet, I didn't care cause i was just thinking about puttin on muscle
I'm doing about 45mins of light cardio every morn on an empty stomach
I've been strict with what is written. Haven't even varied to break up the monotony of it. Thats just how i am, i think that's because im so green at this i don't know whats good and bad so i'm trying to stick with what i've been told 100%
I know that you guys know what your talking about so hit me up
Love you guys


----------



## Rissole (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh forgot to tell you this one 
Woke up this morn felt ok but by the time i left the house to do my walk...........
Holy sheep shit batman!!! I had the worst pain in my abdominals 
Thats right boys and girls ......  my appendix!!
I went to the hospital and got checked out 
Thats right boys and girls ......  finger up the arse  (fortunately a female doctor)
She gave me a pain killer and 20mins later aok!
Went to work and feel ok now slight sensation where the pain was, just bein a bit careful. Hopefully be one of those ones that just hurts then you never hear from again eh??


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey p,


I'm no pro bout these things so I called in some experts!  I'll be your cheerleader though and cheer you on...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will see what w8 and TP have to say, k? Don't panic cauz 1/2% difference is no biggie and can be due to lots of things too, water retention, human error, etc.  But  good idea to start the changes now since we have 3 months left! It's July already!

Hope you feel better!!! Appendix are no fun  .... What did the doc say? Leave it in and it may go away?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2002)

I am glad that you have decided to make a few changes to your training schedule. I know for a fact that if team DPw8 are behind you, you will come into the comp. in the best shaoe you can be. I deceided to do my last comp. only 3 weeks out and they got me from 17% to 11%. So if you decide to use their tools i garantee you will hit your goals. Although the diet you friend gave you worked for him, it is a very different diet than any BB i know has ever done. It may work for only a few people, but i know for a fact that DPw8's diet has worked for many. Dont stress too much, when you diet it is hard to stay positive and keep focused because changes seem to happen so slowly and at the last minute. If you have faith in DPw8 they will take you there. Then next comp you can tweek the diet a bit according to how your body responded to the diet. BB and fitness dieting is hard but the positives greatly outweigh the hardships you have to go through. Hang in there and keep on asking questions cause we all want to see you do your best.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 2, 2002)

Sanks guys youz rip!!


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

How's the tummy holding up?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 2, 2002)

Is good. Feels like a lighty pulled muscle in that spot. Yes she checked me for a hernia and that was ok


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's a list I was given by Beverly Int'l about what I could/could not eat, I'll pass it on to you:

Master Food List - You may substitute freely within a category for variety: 

I. Proteins- Chicken, tuna, fish, turkey breast, lean beef, egg whites, whole eggs, Ultra Size, Muscle Provider, Ultra 40 desiccated liver tablets, Mass Amino Acid tablets (some cottage cheese OK - if you are not competing in the near future). 

II. Complex (Natural) Carbohydrates- Some good examples are baked potatoes, sweet potatoes, brown rice, cream of rice, oatmeal, kidney and lima beans, corn (limit), lentils, and peas. 

III. Fresh Fruits (not dried or canned) - Apples, apricots, berries, cantaloupe, cherries, grapefruit, grapes, honeydew melons, nectarines, oranges, papaya, peaches, plums, strawberries. (Unsweetened frozen fruits are acceptable as part of your total fruit intake.) 

IV. Non?Starchy Vegetables: asparagus, green beans, cabbage (all varieties), carrots, cauliflower, celery, cucumbers, kale, lettuce (all varieties), onions, peppers (green, red, jalapeno, etc.), radishes, spinach, string beans, squash (summer varieties only), tomatoes, water chestnuts and zucchini. 

V. "Healthy" Fats and Oils: Flax seed oil, safflower oil, sunflower oil, walnut oil, olive oil, almonds, Brazil nuts, filberts, pecans, pine nuts, walnuts, avocados, heavy cream, real butter, and lecithin granules. 

The following foods are ???free??? foods or may be used in limited amounts. You can consume them whenever you are hungry - with or without meals: 

(* This list was given to me, but DP may disagree
· All vegetables except corn, peas, squash, carrots, beets: 
· Green leafy veggies are free · Other veggies are OK in limited amounts 
· Diet Sodas, Crystal Light, Coffee, Decaffeinated coffee, regular or herbal tea (sugar free) 
· For health purposes, limit artificially sweetened drinks to 2 a day 
· Unsweetened beverages are unlimited.
· Sugar-free Jello - Limit, it does add calories??? 
· Sugar-free Gum - Unlimited 
· Non-fat Sour Cream, Non-fat cream cheese, Non-fat sugar-free mayonnaise - limit 
· All dry seasonings and herbal seasonings 
· Plain herbs and spices are unlimited. 
· Packaged seasoning blends (like meatloaf seasoning) - limit


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 3, 2002)

Good concepts Lina.  I think some of that should be tweeked for a precontest diet.  I'd significantly watch the fruits and the extras especially the last 12 weeks.  Also the complex carbs are generally a good list but should be kept relatively low as well.  There is a HUGE difference in what you can eat to stay at 10% BF (which for me is tough) and 5% which is what you need to be at for shoptime!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks guys!!
Good list Lina
As far as drinks go all i been havin is water and about 3 coffees a day no sugar or milk (i cycled of creatine so bring on the caffine) had a small glass of coke the other day and  i havn't drank anything sweet for so long!!
I've been really strict on that diet that i posted previously i'd even be wasting my time posting daily foods because of how strict i've been  i'll use your list to tweak that though
Just prob really need to find some good stuff to have for mornin tea (sorry..... meal 2 lol)
Maybe just a protien shake and some fruit ???
Would that be too much protien it would mean having 4 shakes a day??


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, 4 shakes is too much... Try to eat whole foods... 

Also, w8 did critique your diet on page 1, so go look at that and make your changes...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh yeah forgot about that I'll tell you my changes tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 3, 2002)

Peetrips...just read your entire journal. Yes, you need help  First...your trainer looks awesome...however, his diet sucks. He is putting you on a calorie restricted diet....he will continually drop your calories every couple of weeks w/o any regard to meal composition....he's already got you doing 45 min cardio daily this far out....the combination will leave you weak early on in your cut, and you will loose LBM...GUARANTEED! 

I can tell you the dairy, fruit (some), rice cakes, pasta, bread, & jam will all prolong your cut and stall fat loss each time you eat them. This diet is lacking in EFA's and Fibre. I am not a pro BB by any means...but this is not the first time I've told a pro their diet sucks...(ask j'bo).  This diet may work for him, hell it may even work for you (though I doubt it), but at what expense?

I think you have the discipline to stick to a proper pre-comp diet, just lack the nutritional knowledge to put one together or see what's "good" and what's "bad". I am returning your pm now 

BTW...the extra water will flush toxins (as j'bo mentioned), keep your kidneys happy due to the protein (anyone eating a high-protein diet should ensure adequate water levels) and will serve to dry you out...you'll hold less water, you will appear leaner...you might need some chapstick, and you might consider taking an extra multi-mineral everyday to ensure a healthy balance of electrolytes.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 3, 2002)

Thankyou w8 i was just pming you as you posted that i think
I'm ready to listen to what youv'e got to say I'll have to talk to the wife as well first though
Once again thanks for your time w8!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2002)

Peehead, i mean peetrips (sorry i just think i am funny tonight).
Glad you are heading in the right direction. I think that the above list is good, but it may not all be aceptable given the short amount if time you have to lose bf. Just listen to team DPw8 and they will show you the way. Post your food asap i am curious to see what you are eatin boy. Dont forget to let us know how your feeling that day too.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh she cares about me  
Yeah girl really funny!!  (have you been drinking??)
I might have a bit of a rough time talkin the wife into the DPw8 deal but i'll give it a shot!
My next hurdle will be on Monday i have to go to a conference in Sydney for the week, gonna take some planning.
I have been eating that terrible diet that you saw before, i've been sticking to it like 100% (boring!!) but thats what i'm like (not boring, just a stickler to that kind of stuff)
How's the dinner 1 chicken breast and 500gs of vegies then like 20mins later i'm starving... its a bitch.
I make myself go to bed early so i can have my protien shake lol!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Peeps....what made you decide to change the diet that he gave you??


----------



## Rissole (Jul 3, 2002)

I did a quick protien/carb/fat level check on his diet and the carbs seemed really high, when you got a website full of b/bs who compete saying that the diet sucks it kinda makes you wonder....

I still may not be able to do the DPw8 deal cause me and Trace (wife) are pretty strapped for cash (trying to save for our home deposit) but i can still listen to the common sense things like rice cakes and cottage cheese and... and.... 
We'll just see how we go eh...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

It really isnt that taxing on the pocket. Rice cakes and yogurt and the previous diet you were on sounds like alot more money than this one. Here are some tips: Buy everything in bulk if you can (brown rice, chicken, and eggs). Ask a local baker if he would be willing to sell you eggs for cheap if you were to return the yolks. I know some restaurants around here love that. Tuna is always cheaper in case loads and ask bb around you where they go to get their protein powders, usually they have a little pharmacy that has great prices. We have a pharmacy that sells powder at sometimes 40% lower than big company stores. This is not a cheap sport but there are ways around all the high costs. I know i am cheapy. You may want to ask the meat and dairy board if they would be interested in sponsoring you, when they see a determined athlete they usually jump at the chance. Tell them its a tax free write off as well, they love that one. Have a good one.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 4, 2002)

J'bo...I think he was talking about the consulting fee, lol...nice tips though


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

Oh i see.
Here i go being space headish again.
How long out from comp are you PT?
I think it is only 3 monthes? 
It will be worth every penny.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 4, 2002)

Haa haaa haa you make me laugh J'bo 
W8 is right though its not that her consultation is expensive its actually quite good!! But when Trace wont give me 20bucks for a bottle of flax Thats bad!! She's desperate to get into our own house and the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer so she's speeding up- she a good girl!!
I get protien from my traing who is a supplier for Musashi and he gives it too me for cost!
Never even thought of doing that egg thing lol try the local baker this weekend!
And yeah This Sat will be 12 weeks out and a competetors meeting Monday week.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 7, 2002)

Havn't posted this weekend been  so busy
Doing a conference this week in Sydney and wont be back till next Sat so  Have fun and i see ya when i get back
And Kuso, you can pornalize my diary while im gone
Hell have a party everyone the only two things i ask are Have your vommo OUTSIDE and flush the toilet..... Oh and dont leave any pubes in the soap!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL 

Have fun peetrips, but um...stay healthy


----------



## kuso (Jul 7, 2002)

Have a good week buddy.....and stay away from Oxford street


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 8, 2002)

Awwww...Kuso....telling him to stay away from Oxford Street... gotta let the poor boy have some fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2002)

Ummmm hello?? Anybody here?? Yes i'm back
Got some mind bending news.....
Decided not to compete Bet ya didnt see that coming lol
Here's why.... 
The conference was off the richter, a really good time but it consisted of getting up at 6.00 every morn and back into bed 1.30 the next morning very hard to prep food and do all that stuff with those hours. I did all right for the first two days but then fell apart for coffee and churros !! 
Then the week i got back i got the flu (soaking wet sheets of a night !!) not very nice. Still trying to get over it!!
Anyway my trainer is keen to keep building muscle (me too) and aim for a comp next year.
Gonna stay on a slow cut till i get to about 10-12% see how we go eh ??
Missed you guys heaps!! Did i miss anything exciting?? Any pics of Kuso yet?? Hmmm Hmmmm? didn't think so  
Heres some new pics too!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2002)

These are over a period of about 6 mths 1st is Jan last was yesterday!!
Love handles are vanishing


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2002)

Back relax


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2002)

Front double
Need to shave my head again!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2002)

Rear double Stoked with my back progress!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 23, 2002)

some extras!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 23, 2002)

Welcome back!  Sorry to hear you're not competing.  Your pictures look incredible, remarkable transformation! 

I think you are ahead of were you told us you were with your BF!

Looking Good! 


DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2002)

Consider it a learning process!  Add some more size and next year get on a good cut and you'll have a blast!

Nice gains so far!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2002)

Looking good PT.
Being sick sucks, hope your back to your old self soon.


----------



## lina (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey 'sir' P!

Welcome back! Glad you didn't leave for good!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks Guys
Ummm what now? Should i keep this diary going or start a new one with new goals?
Thanks DP my younger brother has results about the same as far as the bf levels go it must of been the rice cake diet eh?? lol 
J'Bo not sure if getting back to my old self is a good thing or not 
And Lina as i once read "where else could i go? For you have the words of ..insert bodybuiling; life"


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

I think a new diary is in order.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

I think a new diary is in order as well.  But your transformation is coming along great!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow! Great progress peetrips!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

Just gettin some shit together before i start my new Diary
Shant be far off 
Love you guys and have a great weekend


----------

